# Gen Z Subcultures



## CharcoalChkn (Feb 27, 2022)

A video in a different thread got me thinking, does Gen Z have their own iconic subcultures?

When I think of millennials  I can name things like scene kids/emos/metros/preps etc.

Quite curious about this, I don't really count eboys/egirls because that is just being a whore.

But it mostly seems that they are all one generic blob, not subcultures with the own identity.

Please help me kiwis, am I turning into a boomer?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Feb 27, 2022)

They're all troons or assorted flavors of faggot now.


----------



## Samir (Feb 27, 2022)

They just recycle older subcultures with a touch of autism and modern sensibilities.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Feb 27, 2022)

From what I’ve seen?
SARMs Goblins, troons, TikThots, gamers, and the suicidal.


----------



## Lysenko (Feb 27, 2022)

They have entire subculutres pretending to have mental illnesses like BPD, Schizophrenia, and DID on tiktok


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 27, 2022)

Early gen Z kind of overlaps with millennials. Scene kids were a thing when they were in middle school.


----------



## SexMartyr (Feb 27, 2022)

Visit the comment section of any Billie Eilish song, you'll find these suicidal troons, faggots, etc congregating there saying "I'm so special, i want to kill myself". It sucks to say it, but the outlook is grim for the future generations.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 27, 2022)

SexMartyr said:


> Visit the comment section of any Billie Eilish song, you'll find these suicidal troons, faggots, etc congregating there saying "I'm so special, i want to kill myself". It sucks to say it, but the outlook is grim for the future generations.


Millennials had that. Remember emos?


----------



## SexMartyr (Feb 27, 2022)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Millennials had that. Remember emos?


It wasn't that bad... was it?


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 27, 2022)

SexMartyr said:


> It wasn't that bad... was it?


The girls were slimmer and everyone had better fashion sense. Music wasn't half bad either.


----------



## snailslime (Feb 27, 2022)

millennials have way cooler celebrities/subcultures than we do. i think we just need to stop being internet addicted schizos and get social lives tbh


----------



## Pixy (Feb 27, 2022)

The Eshay menace.


----------



## Isaac (Feb 27, 2022)

Yes, they have many cliques and subcultures and they sometimes overlap. I'd make a Ven-Diagram but I haven't the effort for that.

*Autistic Male*

Racist HOI4 / R6 Gamers
Slavaboos/ Wehraboos / Tankies
Weeaboos / Furfags / Pedophiles
Racists /Sexists
National Socialists
Authoritarian Marxists
TradCath LARPers
*Neurotypical  Male*

Racist COD players
Regular FPS Players
Lil Peep Skater LARPers
Drug Addicts
Friedrich Nietzsche fans
Mid to Late 20th Century Movie and TV fans
*Faggot*

Neo Marxists
Trannies, Faggots, Dykes etc.
LARPing pretendabies from 19XX
I probably missed a few, but that's the basic idea.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 27, 2022)

The closest was being the 10 year old squeakers on every online game ever.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Feb 28, 2022)

Troons
Influencers
Gamers
TikTokers
Furries
Weebs
4 channers
Instagramers
Sjws
Communist Larpers
Disney Spergs
Alt righters

Many people are a mix of the above


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Feb 28, 2022)

My generation is just as retarded as yours was. We've just found fancy new names for our retardation that confuse people over 30, like every generation since the boomers and Gen X has done.


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Feb 28, 2022)

Coyotism said:


> Yes, they have many cliques and subcultures and they sometimes overlap. I'd make a Ven-Diagram but I haven't the effort for that.
> 
> *Autistic Male*
> 
> ...


Yeah, and they're all retarded.  The late zoomers are even more retarded than the early zoomers from what I've heard.


----------



## Jarch6 (Feb 28, 2022)

It's somewhat of a morass, but one can definitely come up with certain archetypes. Here is my very autistic analysis (U.S. context and regarding men only):

Internet Politics (L <-> R)
DSA, Chapocel, breadtuber, cum town (Edginess and internet savviness varies, these guys don't like being called liberals)
Tumblr Diaspora/Twitter-leftist/Tiktokker (ethnonarcissism, pronouns, mental illness in bio, a.k.a. the leftists who seethe the most)
Redditor and other wholesome Chungus derivatives (this one largely speaks for itself)
lolbertarians (most varied category with the most common type being the model-plane-set autist who thinks that politics is purely pragmatic. All the other categories think these guys are annoying.)
"Classical Liberals" (kicked to the right by the continual leftward paradigm shift; like total ingrates, will punch right often)
Alt-light (Magapedes, civnats, etc. somewhat varied category but united by Der Boomer Trump)
Alt-right diaspora (trillions of meme labels, nothing to unite each other, many will become such contrarians that they go full circle and become faggots (e.g., Richard Spencer) or delve too far into theory and end up seeing the world through some incomprehensible gibberish. Beware all ye who enter here)

Socioeconomic Categories
Nerd (varied category)
Normal (as the generations go on these and the other categories are becoming increasingly less normal)
Jock (Usually played football/basketball/lacrosse in high school. If low IQ can end up as a wagie or in an otherwise sad predicament, if decent or good IQ will end up with a STEM or Business degree and a pretty good life therein)
Rural Guy (Salt of the earth, oftentimes a military family. Enjoys things like sports, cars, and hunting)
Wagie (Life sucks at the bottom of the totem pole. The most bitter ones are midwits who didn't apply themselves)
NEET (Sucking on the teet of the government or their boomer parents, premier shitposters)
Rentoid (He's paying another man's mortgage, like a cuck. He copes through his enjoyment of living in the big city alongside whimsical things that flyovers don't have like "bodegas" or through purchasing takeout and cheap Chinese toys)
Expat (Many men become one because of yellow fever. No matter what they'll always be an amerimutt)

Special Categories
/fit/ bloomer (This guy used to be somewhat of a nerd in high school/college but decided to get in shape because of an e-celeb/forum. He may or may not actually be in shape)
Coomer (Includes those who simp for normal women but also anime posters, furries, and even stranger fetishes. A true coomer RTs porn on the TL)
Incel/MGTOW (life to him is all about getting laid and boy he ain't getting any; He spends all of his time complaining about women)
Computer nerd ("It's actually GNU/Linux")
Gamer

There are some more categories but they're either too niche or too-universal



Lieutenant Rasczak said:


> Yeah, and they're all retarded.  The late zoomers are even more retarded than the early zoomers from what I've heard.


Just add a wigger modifier to all of my categories for late zoomers or alpha. Yes. even the NAZIs.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 28, 2022)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> From what I’ve seen?
> SARMs Goblins, troons, TikThots, gamers, and the suicidal.


They're no different than millenials.


----------



## Shidoen (Feb 28, 2022)

I believe that the best subculture is fucking hating those Knife-eared bastards




In all honesty, Gen-Z mimics the millennial age but with an even shitter attitude along with retarded trends. I can find a commie millennial more tolerable than those wiggers with the weird ass curly hair cut. At least they buy from where I work.


----------



## smeckt (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Shidoen (Feb 28, 2022)

smeckt said:


> View attachment 3026918


THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT THAT STUPID FUCKING HAIRCUT ON THE LEFT.


----------



## Kerwin White (Feb 28, 2022)

Early Gen Z girls are in their physical prime right now, but most of them in the UK make themselves look like shit. The mainstream hot ones are all fake tan, slug eyebrows, and lip fillers. They dress slutty, but somehow not sexily. 'Blackfishing' is a dumb concept, but some of them are definitely trying to look like black women, for whatever insane reason.

The rest are a shapeless mess of oversized shirts and mom jeans, finished off with a pair of dirty white trainers. Ten years ago, even the fat girls with no body confidence were rocking cute skirts and black tights. Now everyone dresses like they're in the middle of painting the house.

The young lads exclusively wear black tracksuits and the above haircut, but at least most of them grow out of it in their early twenties. Maybe it's different in less retarded countries, I don't get to go to them any more.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Feb 28, 2022)

Jarch6 said:


> It's somewhat of a morass, but one can definitely come up with certain archetypes. Here is my very autistic analysis (U.S. context and regarding men only):
> 
> Internet Politics (L <-> R)
> DSA, Chapocel, breadtuber, cum town (Edginess and internet savviness varies, these guys don't like being called liberals)
> ...


This is really accurate and well written but I learned in zoomer cyberbullying class that I have to call you a nigger and mock you for typing it all out. I am extremely emotionally conflicted.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Feb 28, 2022)

Can;t have subcultures without having a base culture to work from, and these kids are rootless.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Feb 28, 2022)

Also the nigger "side hustle" culture some white zoomers adopted.
There is also the rich zoomer kid subculture consisting of eternal boredom and smugness combined with some sort of LA-style sociopathy.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Feb 28, 2022)

Neigh said:


> Also the nigger "side hustle" culture some white zoomers adopted.
> There is also the rich zoomer kid subculture consisting of eternal boredom and smugness combined with some sort of LA-style sociopathy.


So American Psycho, zoomer edition?


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Feb 28, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> So American Psycho, zoomer edition?


You can find a couple on Twitch's "Hot Tub" category during the day. At least Bateman was a go-getter.


----------



## xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx (Feb 28, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> So American Psycho, zoomer edition?


Probably, I mean the only model for happiness and success they have is YouTubers. What the fuck kind of meaningful life do you build just off of that?


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Feb 28, 2022)

xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx said:


> Probably, I mean the only model for happiness and success they have is YouTubers. What the fuck kind of meaningful life do you build just off of that?


Excuse me our rich culture also has streamers.


----------



## Pissmaster (Feb 28, 2022)

Replying to OP:

What is the metro clique?  I've never heard that before
I thought preps were more of a Gen X thing



Kerwin White said:


> Early Gen Z girls are in their physical prime right now, but most of them in the UK make themselves look like shit. The mainstream hot ones are all fake tan, slug eyebrows, and lip fillers. They dress slutty, but somehow not sexily. 'Blackfishing' is a dumb concept, but some of them are definitely trying to look like black women, for whatever insane reason.


Black women are absolutely everywhere in advertising now, and young white girl celebrities are trying to appear black themselves.  Here's Miranda Cosgrove in 2010: 


and here she is in the new iCarly reboot:


it's like the goal of her makeup department is "how can we make her look as black as possible without making it seem like blackface"


----------



## Ser Prize (Feb 28, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> This is really accurate and well written but I learned in zoomer cyberbullying class that I have to call you a nigger and mock you for typing it all out. I am extremely emotionally conflicted.





Coyotism said:


> Yes, they have many cliques and subcultures and they sometimes overlap. I'd make a Ven-Diagram but I haven't the effort for that.
> 
> *Autistic Male*
> 
> ...


Do nerds even exist as a subculture anymore? I'm late millenial and it seems that ever since Big Bang Theory and MCU 'nerd' is the new normal.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 28, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> So American Psycho, zoomer edition?


And IP2 is just Less Than Zero but for zoomers


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Feb 28, 2022)

I look at Gen Z subcultures the same way I look at anime.

Millennials wish anime was real and look at it as escapism. Generation Z try too hard to make anime as real as possible and think that they are the same as the characters in it.

It’s sometimes a trip to me that we went from Dragon Ball Z to Demon Slayer in a span of 20+ years.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Feb 28, 2022)

albert the programmer said:


> I look at Gen Z subcultures the same way I look at anime.
> 
> Millennials wish anime was real and look at it as escapism. Generation Z try too hard to make anime as real as possible and think that they are the same as the characters in it.
> 
> It’s sometimes a trip to me that we went from Dragon Ball Z to Demon Slayer in a span of 20+ years.


I'm confused, so you're saying you think Millennials have a level of personal distance from subcultures but gen Z try to make it their life? Because if it's what you mean I think I probably agree. Otherwise I don't know anything about any weeb shit.



Kerwin White said:


> Early Gen Z girls are in their physical prime right now, but most of them in the UK make themselves look like shit. The mainstream hot ones are all fake tan, slug eyebrows, and lip fillers. They dress slutty, but somehow not sexily. 'Blackfishing' is a dumb concept, but some of them are definitely trying to look like black women, for whatever insane reason.
> 
> The rest are a shapeless mess of oversized shirts and mom jeans, finished off with a pair of dirty white trainers. Ten years ago, even the fat girls with no body confidence were rocking cute skirts and black tights. Now everyone dresses like they're in the middle of painting the house.
> 
> The young lads exclusively wear black tracksuits and the above haircut, but at least most of them grow out of it in their early twenties. Maybe it's different in less retarded countries, I don't get to go to them any more.


Yeah, but even if they looked good gen Z women are kind of retarded. What are you going to do, date one of them? They're going to be sending you texts throughout the day asking you to please god help because they accidentally filled the lemonaid pitcher with window cleaning spray and now their tongue tastes like pennies and they can't stop burping bubbles, and by the way, how do you use a washing machine? I poured bleach in with the shirts and now they're covered in these weird spots, what should I do?

Gen Z is smart in the same way a computer is smart. It has processing power, but unless you explicitly tell it what to do and how it's just going to sit there. Despite being not that much younger, they know how to do absolutely nothing, it's really incredible.


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Feb 28, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Replying to OP:
> 
> What is the metro clique?  I've never heard that before
> I thought preps were more of a Gen X thing


I'm not sure if I have a slightly different memory regarding subcultures because of where I grew up (Australia) so I found we tended to be a bit more behind on things before the internet really took off.

Metro from what I recall was guys learning how to shower/take care of themselves, use products (hair gel, cologne) they dressed well, that is to say as well as anyone could dress in the 2000s, I would equate it to something like a boy band of those times fashion wise except a little faggier/colourful. They would hang out in clubs and were into hardstyle/techno with out going full eshays.

Circling back to what I opened with, I really remember prep being a popular thing when I was around 13-14, there were pages upon pages in the girly mags on how to dress and act prep like that girl in the OC, but the lag there could just be because the internet bubble hadn't completely popped yet.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Feb 28, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Do nerds even exist as a subculture anymore? I'm late millenial and it seems that ever since Big Bang Theory and MCU 'nerd' is the new normal.





Spoiler: Spedrant



Sort of. If you're into the MCU, Star Wars, or Beninfilms you're a cool nerd, if you read shitty old comics books from the 1940s-1970s which obviously is not a hobby of mine, you're going to get an internet swirly or a lecture on how evil and sexist/homophobic/racist/buzzword the old books were. Because I definitely look for guidance on how to act IRL when I read comic books about Jimmy Olsen turning green and disguising himself as a pretzel.

It's also become a thing to collect nerd culture stuff you aren't actually into. Some dude's mom (she's gen Y, her son is an early zoomer) know wanted to buy him a Star Trek shirt, and when I asked which generation the style was going to be in I was informed that they've never actually watched any of the Star Treks and just like to wear those sorts of things. And yes, they are fans of the Big Bang Theory.

I'm not some nerd purist, I haven't even finished all of the TOS or TOS movies, or have any interest in the other generations and all I know about the MCU is what I've found out from being dragged to movies. I;m not into the deep lore stuff like a true geek should be. But I'd expect you'd want to have a basic idea of what Star Trek is before you put on a redshirt just because it 'looks cool.'



If you somehow haven't guessed by that steaming heap of retardation, I do get called Sheldon on occasion. All I know is he's an annoying OCD stick-in the mud who speaks vulcan and never gets laid or something, which is a sign I probably need to improve myself.


----------



## Ser Prize (Feb 28, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> Spoiler: Spedrant
> 
> 
> 
> ...





See, I miss the old days where they'd call you a nerd/fag and tell you the stuff you like was nerdy/faggy. This new woke bullying is cringe as fuck.

Also you should probably at least watch Deep Space 9.


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Feb 28, 2022)

Kerwin White said:


> Early Gen Z girls are in their physical prime right now, but most of them in the UK make themselves look like shit. The mainstream hot ones are all fake tan, slug eyebrows, and lip fillers. They dress slutty, but somehow not sexily. 'Blackfishing' is a dumb concept, but some of them are definitely trying to look like black women, for whatever insane reason.


Catching up on some things that have been posted, this is basically what I was getting at when I think about Gen Z, the girls in particular. 

They've all seemed to morph into this "ethnically ambiguous" blob with two sides where they either all want to go for that exotic are they black? arab? spanish? Kardaishian kinda look even though in reality they are just a regular old Stacey or there is the fake asian egirls.

All this woke shit giving them brain damage and you can only be cool if you are a minority? IDFK.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Feb 28, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> View attachment 3029522
> See, I miss the old days where they'd call you a nerd/fag and tell you the stuff you like was nerdy/faggy. This new woke bullying is cringe as fuck.
> 
> Also you should probably at least watch Deep Space 9.


I'd rather be call a nerdfag than Sheldon. And that gorilla and I are going to be very happy together.

And yea, I've heard good things about Deep Space 9 but never got around to checking it out since I didn't grow up watching it. I'll try and see if it's on any of the streaming platforms or if I can get it cheap online.


----------



## xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx (Feb 28, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Replying to OP:
> 
> What is the metro clique?  I've never heard that before
> I thought preps were more of a Gen X thing
> ...


This is creepy enough that it took me a minute to realize Sam is black now.


----------



## celebrityskin (Mar 1, 2022)

Kerwin White said:


> The rest are a shapeless mess of oversized shirts and mom jeans, finished off with a pair of dirty white trainers. Ten years ago, even the fat girls with no body confidence were rocking cute skirts and black tights. Now everyone dresses like they're in the middle of painting the house.


Yeah I'm a later millenial guy and I see where you're coming from. I'm a tall guy who's naturally slim with broad shoulders and am quite muscular so i've been hating the male fashion trend swing from slim fitting to baggy

I think after the mid-90s revival there's just a late/early 90s craze going on right now and outside of grunge and goth girl shit those eras weren't all that good fashion wise.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 1, 2022)

I remember prep just being a strawman every slightly odd teenager built to make themselves feel better. Being a nerd was mostly mainstream but bringing comic books and manga to school would get a few giggles and light jabs.


----------



## BelUwUga (Mar 1, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> I'd rather be call a nerdfag than Sheldon. And that gorilla and I are going to be very happy together.
> 
> And yea, I've heard good things about Deep Space 9 but never got around to checking it out since I didn't grow up watching it. I'll try and see if it's on any of the streaming platforms or if I can get it cheap online.


Get a VPN, get qbittorrent, go here, and pick the relevant site from the list that shows up under this button:
 Personally I use https://1337x.to/ for none-weeb shit, and https://nyaa.si/ for my weeb shit. Sometimes you need to dig around a bit to find what you're looking for and Google/DDG/Yandex are SEO abused as fuck when it comes to looking for torrent sites. At least the list is a semi-trustable start(you usually want to go back if Cryllic characters start showing up). When you go to download something click the "Magnet URL" button.
N.B. A lot of college textbooks can also be torrented, searching by ISBN works well. WebOasis also lists a lot of text archive resources.


----------



## WULULULULU (Mar 2, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> Get a VPN


I really wish I can get VPN without the whole subscription bullshit. And I mean a reliable one and not some backwater shit.


----------



## BelUwUga (Mar 2, 2022)

WULULULULU said:


> I really wish I can get VPN without the whole subscription bullshit. And I mean a reliable one and not some backwater shit.


Yeah unfortunately VPNs are a lot like condoms. You want to be sure of the provenance and it's not something worth cheaping out on. I would recommend mine but they were bought out by a firm that glows brighter than the sun. Once it expires I'm finding greener pastures myself. I only use it for piracy and considering I'm already liable for trillions/a few millennia in jail for that, I'm simply not concerned about it anymore.


----------



## Sperghetti (Mar 2, 2022)

I think the weird ambiguity of some of these responses kind of summarizes the issue.

Subcultures just used to be way more _blatant_. The people who were in them tended to label themselves, and the people outside of them could easily identify them. The goths called themselves goth, and we all knew what the goth kids looked like. Same with punks and skaters and emo kids. The biggest exception was probably "preps" which was more of a label assigned by outsiders to generically trendy, upscale teenagers. And they were definitely subc_ultures_ as that single term encompassed how they dressed, the music they listened to, the entertainment they consumed, etc.

That notion of a solid, concise label seems to be what's missing. There's no shortage of distinct social groups and trends among them, yet there seems to be no real, encompassing label used by either side except stuff like "those kids who like A and are also usually into B and do C". Any label you can find tends to just define one aspect.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Mar 2, 2022)

Every generation reflects something in the world that has shaped them collectively and I can't think of anything more overwhelming in the world today than utter mediocrity and utter homogeneity. We can give as much shit as we want to all the BPD cutters and histrionic weirdos of the past as we want, they were interesting and existed to stand out. Now, there's nothing to make someone stand apart. It's just vague and noncommittal interests that people sort of sail through as they look at the same Onlyfans and the blandness of the present age grinds itself upon people's souls.


----------



## Pissmaster (Mar 2, 2022)

CharcoalChkn said:


> Metro from what I recall was guys learning how to shower/take care of themselves, use products (hair gel, cologne) they dressed well, that is to say as well as anyone could dress in the 2000s, I would equate it to something like a boy band of those times fashion wise except a little faggier/colourful. They would hang out in clubs and were into hardstyle/techno with out going full eshays.


Oh, that thing where straight dudes started acting overtly gay while still being straight.  I remember that South Park episode



Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Every generation reflects something in the world that has shaped them collectively and I can't think of anything more overwhelming in the world today than utter mediocrity and utter homogeneity. We can give as much shit as we want to all the BPD cutters and histrionic weirdos of the past as we want, they were interesting and existed to stand out. Now, there's nothing to make someone stand apart. It's just vague and noncommittal interests that people sort of sail through as they look at the same Onlyfans and the blandness of the present age grinds itself upon people's souls.


Makes sense to me.  There's no more gatekeeping, and the concept of being a poser is all but gone, so histrionic psychos took over everything and turned all of culture into a gigantic indistinct bland gumbo.


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Mar 2, 2022)

Sperghetti said:


> I think the weird ambiguity of some of these responses kind of summarizes the issue.
> 
> Subcultures just used to be way more _blatant_. The people who were in them tended to label themselves, and the people outside of them could easily identify them. The goths called themselves goth, and we all knew what the goth kids looked like. Same with punks and skaters and emo kids. The biggest exception was probably "preps" which was more of a label assigned by outsiders to generically trendy, upscale teenagers. And they were definitely subc_ultures_ as that single term encompassed how they dressed, the music they listened to, the entertainment they consumed, etc.
> 
> That notion of a solid, concise label seems to be what's missing. There's no shortage of distinct social groups and trends among them, yet there seems to be no real, encompassing label used by either side except stuff like "those kids who like A and are also usually into B and do C". Any label you can find tends to just define one aspect.


I think this perfectly sums up how I feel.

I can tell it's there, but I struggle to pin point it.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Mar 2, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> Sort of. If you're into the MCU, Star Wars, or Beninfilms you're a cool nerd,






Spoiler: Off Topic.



What the fuck is a Beninfilms? Normally I can sort of translate my retardation, but here I have no idea what I was trying to type. I think I need to lay off the special sauce for awhile.


----------



## Lisdexamfetamine ℞ (Mar 2, 2022)

Neigh said:


> Also the nigger "side hustle" culture some white zoomers adopted.
> There is also the rich zoomer kid subculture consisting of eternal boredom and smugness combined with some sort of LA-style sociopathy.


Almost every white zoomer I know does fraud these days "swipelife" mostly just to flex on TikTok and insta


----------



## Super Sad Smile (Mar 2, 2022)

I'm a zoomer and I think most cultures are just various degrees of shills and sheep.  The products may change, but they will purchase/support whatever's new and then forget about it when something new comes up.  They also think liking stuff from before the 21st century is for retards unless our modern reboot culture uses it.  At which point they are "longtime fans. No I don't care about the predecessors/orignal.  Why's it matter, boomer." 

For reference, a lot of my gamer friends love the whole esports and GAMER products they keep pushing and think it's normal to pay for day 1 dlc.  The idea of trying stuff from before gaming was fucked never occurs to them unless it's Nintendo related.  Another example I can think of is someone started a DnD club at my high school because of Stranger Things and when I asked they said they don't even play and just watch critical role instead. 

I hate how much my generation worships famous people though.  They really can't read between the lines about them, and love talking about how fucking kpop/twitch streamers/etc are wholesome and talented.   It's a lot of sheep being led by whichever shill acts as the current shepherd in my opinion.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Mar 2, 2022)

Super Sad Smile said:


> I'm a zoomer and I think most cultures are just various degrees of shills and sheep.  The products may change, but they will purchase/support whatever's new and then forget about it when something new comes up.  They also think liking stuff from before the 21st century is for retards unless our modern reboot culture uses it.  At which point they are "longtime fans. No I don't care about the predecessors/orignal.  Why's it matter, boomer."
> 
> For reference, a lot of my gamer friends love the whole esports and GAMER products they keep pushing and think it's normal to pay for day 1 dlc.  The idea of trying stuff from before gaming was fucked never occurs to them unless it's Nintendo related.  Another example I can think of is someone started a DnD club at my high school because of Stranger Things and when I asked they said they don't even play and just watch critical role instead.
> 
> I hate how much my generation worships famous people though.  They really can't read between the lines about them, and love talking about how fucking kpop/twitch streamers/etc are wholesome and talented.   It's a lot of sheep being led by whichever shill acts as the current shepherd in my opinion.


And this is obviously the only time in history people have ever followed dumb trends or tried to pick up hobbies because they saw them on da tee-vees. Jackie Chan and Bruce Lee flicks plus the Karate Kid a bit later totally didn't clog up dojos with mouthbreathers and edgelords.



Spoiler



I actually agree with most of the points you've made. Streamer worship especially all the cocksucking of a man whose name starts with C and end with L gets on my nerves even if he is sometimes funny.



My point is, people have always been doing this crap. It's just more widespread and annoying now that accessing popular culture is easier, and it's a bit gayer too because before you at least had to socialize with people IRL if you wanted to sperg about The Beatles or tell your gal pals just how dreamy Rock Hudson was in pilllowtalk.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 2, 2022)

Super Sad Smile said:


> The idea of trying stuff from before gaming was fucked never occurs to them unless it's Nintendo related.


This is really depressing, they're literally missing everything good about gaming.

It reminds me of a lot of newer anime "fans" refuse to watch anything older than 2013 or so, which is completely absurd, you have no right to call yourself an anime fan if you've never seen anything older than that.


----------



## Certified_Autist (Mar 2, 2022)

There aren't really distinct subcultures compared to even 10 or 20 years ago. If I absolutely had to point out subcultures, it would be three groups: people who lean "country",  people who lean "ghetto", and a third nameless group that has no culture besides Twitter and Netflix.

And the thing about those subcultures is they are mainly superficial aesthetics and not based on actual interests. Weeb shit is mainstream. Vidya is mainstream. Rap is mainstream. "Nerd" shit, likewise. I've seen various people from all of the above demographics into them.

Sort of related to the culture thing, I have noticed that people today people aspire to "wealth" but not to "class". It used to be that everybody wanted to larp as a WASP blueblood, on top of having money and nice stuff. People still want money and nice stuff, but don't care about trying to fit into "upper-class" social niches anymore.

One big difference that others have already touched on- "wigger" isn't really a thing anymore because listening to rap and using ebonics slang phrases is normalized now. Not normalized in the sense that every zoomer does it, but that it is not seen as weird or unusual.


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 2, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> And this is obviously the only time in history people have ever followed dumb trends or tried to pick up hobbies because they saw them on da tee-vees. Jackie Chan and Bruce Lee flicks plus the Karate Kid a bit later totally didn't clog up dojos with mouthbreathers and edgelords.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least those other things were actual hobbies. I'm not sure what there is to emulate about famous streamers.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Mar 2, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> At least those other things were actual hobbies. I'm not sure what there is to emulate about famous streamers.


Fair enough.


BUT DAAAD STREAMING IS A REAL JOB!


----------



## Ser Prize (Mar 2, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> BUT DAAAD STREAMING IS A REAL JOB!


I'm not opposed to streamers, or those who want to get a job streaming, but people who try to emulate these hipster e celeb streamers are really barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Mar 2, 2022)

Coyotism said:


> Yes, they have many cliques and subcultures and they sometimes overlap. I'd make a Ven-Diagram but I haven't the effort for that.
> 
> *Neurotypical  Male*
> 
> ...



Huh, so there are at least a few I could potentially get along with. Interesting.



Ser Prize said:


> Do nerds even exist as a subculture anymore? I'm late millenial and it seems that ever since Big Bang Theory and MCU 'nerd' is the new normal.



The mainstreaming of nerds started back in ~1997 when the early Millennials were in HS, it seems that it was completed by the Zoomers.


----------



## OrangeJuliusEvola (Mar 2, 2022)

SexMartyr said:


> It wasn't that bad... was it?


As a GenXer... yes it was. And the music was worse because at least the Zoomer stuff actually sounds good if you ignore the retarded lyrics.
But hey, you can hit us for being the generation that made rap mainstream. We should never be forgiven for that.


----------



## Sperghetti (Mar 3, 2022)

Super Sad Smile said:


> I'm a zoomer and I think most cultures are just various degrees of shills and sheep.  The products may change, but they will purchase/support whatever's new and then forget about it when something new comes up.  They also think liking stuff from before the 21st century is for retards unless our modern reboot culture uses it.  At which point they are "longtime fans. No I don't care about the predecessors/orignal.  Why's it matter, boomer."


That brings up another interesting thought: On the whole, Zoomers don’t really seem to have the concept of “selling out” to the degree that Gen X and older Millenials did. Not only do people not care about obvious cash grab attempts anymore, they harbor actual contempt for the fans who don't like them.

We complain a lot about consoomers here at KF, but there really _is_ this strange situation these days where fandom is a huge part of one's identity, yet at the same time, the core foundations of that fandom are almost disposable. Is this what happens when everything you've ever known is a reboot of a reboot?



Super Sad Smile said:


> For reference, a lot of my gamer friends love the whole esports and GAMER products they keep pushing and think it's normal to pay for day 1 dlc.  The idea of trying stuff from before gaming was fucked never occurs to them unless it's Nintendo related.  Another example I can think of is someone started a DnD club at my high school because of Stranger Things and when I asked they said they don't even play and just watch critical role instead.


Watching other people do things used to be limited to professional athletics. Now it's become an almost bigger hobby than actually doing them yourself.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Mar 5, 2022)

Sperghetti said:


> Watching other people do things used to be limited to professional athletics. Now it's become an almost bigger hobby than actually doing them yourself.


This is an interesting topic that is brought up many times and applied in many different ways, such as studies showing that telling someone you're going to start working out can provide as much satisfaction as actually going and working out. You'll feel like you've done something even though you haven't at all. This is also true in the case of watching someone else take on a task and meet their goal. You will feel as if you were personally invested and therefore receive satisfaction when the goal is achieved. 

It is called vicarious goal satiation. 




			https://archive.ph/E8lnK
		


Study and experiments on vicarious goal satiation (unfortunately you have to buy the book as a PDF from this website):


			https://archive.ph/P8Eai
		


Further reading:


It's something very threatening to youth today and is something we should be far more aware of. There's a reason kids grow up never wanting to work hard. The mediums kids view content through these days can give this sort of effect in the span of minutes to seconds for hours at a time, over and over and over.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Mar 6, 2022)

Zoomers have fandoms, aesthetics, but not subcultures. Subcultures are dead.


----------



## soulgains (Mar 6, 2022)

snailslime said:


> millennials have way cooler celebrities/subcultures than we do. i think we just need to stop being internet addicted schizos and get social lives tbh


In terms of musical culture at least, their most talented celebrities that would've gone on to become icons are all dead, all they have left are shitty, corporate owned Jew pushed artists like Megan Thee Stallion and DaBaby, and aging holdovers from the late 2000s that should've stopped being relevant circa 2013.


----------



## bebopsingh (Mar 6, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> I'm not opposed to streamers, or those who want to get a job streaming, but people who try to emulate these hipster e celeb streamers are really barking up the wrong tree.



Hipster like DSP?


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 6, 2022)

Neigh said:


> Also the nigger "side hustle" culture some white zoomers adopted.
> There is also the rich zoomer kid subculture consisting of eternal boredom and smugness combined with some sort of LA-style sociopathy.


The smug ones are meant to be curb stomped and the side hustle are literally a brand of wiggers.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Mar 7, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT THAT STUPID FUCKING HAIRCUT ON THE LEFT.


I've heard people refer to it as the broccoli head. Mostly seen it on zoomer beaners. I suspect they are buying perms.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 7, 2022)

big ups liquid richard said:


> I've heard people refer to it as the broccoli head. Mostly seen it on zoomer beaners. I suspect they are buying perms.
> View attachment 3052624View attachment 3052628


So vsco infected the weaker wetbacks as well? Typical.


----------



## snailslime (Mar 12, 2022)

soulgains said:


> In terms of musical culture at least, their most talented celebrities that would've gone on to become icons are all dead, all they have left are shitty, corporate owned Jew pushed artists like Megan Thee Stallion and DaBaby, and aging holdovers from the late 2000s that should've stopped being relevant circa 2013.


cringe comment and dababy and megan are also millennials.

i meant that the only good celebs we have are billie eilish and olivia rodrigo


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 18, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Do nerds even exist as a subculture anymore? I'm late millenial and it seems that ever since Big Bang Theory and MCU 'nerd' is the new normal.


There’s actual nerds and then there’s whatever you’re talking about. I don’t think most of the Marvel movie appreciators even self-identify as nerds, they’re usually soulless normalfaggots. But nerd doesn’t mean much anymore anyways. Is a dude building rocket ships for NASA who solves math problems for fun really in the same club as a sped who just likes fantasy tabletop games and comic books? Both would be called nerds even though they’re nothing alike.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 20, 2022)

Does anyone else feel like they don't fit neatly into any one of them? Like I play HoI4 but I'm not racist, I don't fit in with the trad-Cath crowd because I'm still somewhat of a shitposter, and I don't fit into the shitposters because I have standards. I think that things aren't so black and white and people can be a part of multiple subcultures at the same time.


----------



## snailslime (Mar 20, 2022)

Éamon de Valera said:


> Does anyone else feel like they don't fit neatly into any one of them? Like I play HoI4 but I'm not racist, I don't fit in with the trad-Cath crowd because I'm still somewhat of a shitposter, and I don't fit into the shitposters because I have standards. I think that things aren't so black and white and people can be a part of multiple subcultures at the same time.


this post screams "hello fellow zoomers"

none of those are gen z subcultures lol, more like fat millennial/gen x ones.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 20, 2022)

My favorite subculture for Zoomers is calling each other faggots while we play dnd.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 20, 2022)

snailslime said:


> this post screams "hello fellow zoomers"
> 
> none of those are gen z subcultures lol, more like fat millennial/gen x ones.


Yeah I'll admit I do be like that sometimes. I guess what I'm getting at is the fact that these boundaries tend to be fluid. Usually you are able to tell "hey this guy is goth" based off how he dresses but with these interest based subcultures it's harder.


----------



## snailslime (Mar 20, 2022)

Éamon de Valera said:


> Yeah I'll admit I do be like that sometimes. I guess what I'm getting at is the fact that these boundaries tend to be fluid. Usually you are able to tell "hey this guy is goth" based off how he dresses but with these interest based subcultures it's harder.


i personally think the "aesthetic ♡♡☆☆" culture is dumb, i dress and listen to different types of music however i want, whenever i want.

i think the unoriginal social media "core" styles are more prominent amongst a minority of younger gen z's who are obsessed with tik tok and social shut-ins


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 20, 2022)

snailslime said:


> i personally think the "aesthetic ♡♡☆☆" culture is dumb, i dress and listen to different types of music however i want, whenever i want.
> 
> i think the unoriginal social media "core" styles are more prominent amongst a minority of younger gen z's who are obsessed with tik tok and social shut-ins


Finally someone fucking said it.

Either way my “aesthetic” would be me in a loin clothes with shaved eyebrows and an enlarged forehead. Going around robbing food stores with a big ass club, getting all the bitches obviously. Then using my feet to lunge back to my cave.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 20, 2022)

To slightly change the topic, do you think mixing politics and subculture is a new thing? Like you know how every subculture now tends to have a political tilt? Has that always been the case?


----------



## snailslime (Mar 20, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> Finally someone fucking said it.
> 
> Either way my “aesthetic” would be me in a loin clothes with shaved eyebrows and an enlarged forehead. Going around robbing food stores with a big ass club, getting all the bitches obviously. Then using my feet to lunge back to my cave.


i think it'd be kind of interesting to have a thread about people who live their whole lives dedicated to one aesthetic and throw away all their other clothes and music lol.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 20, 2022)

snailslime said:


> i think it'd be kind of interesting to have a thread about people who live their whole lives dedicated to one aesthetic and throw away all their other clothes and music lol.


Yeah or like a cause. Speaking of that, is there a Vegan Teacher thread?


----------



## snailslime (Mar 20, 2022)

Éamon de Valera said:


> Yeah or like a cause. Speaking of that, is there a Vegan Teacher thread?


i don't think so.

what's her deal again? i heard some kid talking smack about her irl lol


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 20, 2022)

snailslime said:


> i think it'd be kind of interesting to have a thread about people who live their whole lives dedicated to one aesthetic and throw away all their other clothes and music lol.


Yeah just wait till they find the next thing that tickles their funny bone and then you got a pattern of bricks being demolished and rebuilt. 


Éamon de Valera said:


> Yeah or like a cause. Speaking of that, is there a Vegan Teacher thread?


She does stupid things but I haven’t seen her react to negative comments. So no thread that I know but does she really even need one?


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 20, 2022)

snailslime said:


> i don't think so.
> 
> what's her deal again? i heard some kid talking smack about her irl lol


Imagine those crazy Christian ladies on YouTube but a vegan unironically singing songs about stupid shit.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 20, 2022)

snailslime said:


> i don't think so.
> 
> what's her deal again? i heard some kid talking smack about her irl lol


Ok so you know how SJWs make their whole life about social justice? Imagine that but with veganism. She makes very cringy content.

Exhibit A:



			https://youtu.be/3Exy7_zXwS4


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 20, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> Yeah just wait till they find the next thing that tickles their funny bone and then you got a pattern of bricks being demolished and rebuilt.
> 
> She does stupid things but I haven’t seen her react to negative comments. So no thread that I know but does she really even need one?


I think she does. She has some really cringe takes.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 20, 2022)

Éamon de Valera said:


> I think she does. She has some really cringe takes.


you’re probably right, I wouldn’t fuck her.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 20, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> you’re probably right, I wouldn’t fuck her.


Bruh she's ancient. Also she compares the meat industry to the holocaust.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 20, 2022)

Éamon de Valera said:


> Bruh she's ancient. Also she compares the meat industry to the holocaust.


I remember that, how is it the Holocaust if they’re killed first and I have to pay to burn them myself.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 20, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> I remember that, how is it the Holocaust if they’re killed first and I have to pay to burn them myself.


Idk. But she definitely needs a thread.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 20, 2022)

Coomer subcultures are way too prelevant on the internet, especially irl. Even wiggers to me, are more tolerable than those fapaholics.


----------



## Anal Eclipse (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm a pathetic Gen-Z but I would say I am a gamer, computer connoisseur, sorta boomer for his age, and I am mostly all flavors of degenerate. It's really hard to describe myself since I been exposed to many subcultures.


----------



## Anal Eclipse (Mar 28, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Do nerds even exist as a subculture anymore? I'm late millenial and it seems that ever since Big Bang Theory and MCU 'nerd' is the new normal.


I can tell you as a computer science undergrad, my grades and appearance don't give me a nerd appearance but my passion for computer science (especially computer architecture and cybersecurity) is really out there.


----------



## Anal Eclipse (Mar 28, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> I'm confused, so you're saying you think Millennials have a level of personal distance from subcultures but gen Z try to make it their life? Because if it's what you mean I think I probably agree. Otherwise I don't know anything about any weeb shit.
> 
> 
> Yeah, but even if they looked good gen Z women are kind of retarded. What are you going to do, date one of them? They're going to be sending you texts throughout the day asking you to please god help because they accidentally filled the lemonaid pitcher with window cleaning spray and now their tongue tastes like pennies and they can't stop burping bubbles, and by the way, how do you use a washing machine? I poured bleach in with the shirts and now they're covered in these weird spots, what should I do?
> ...


This lowkey hits me. I am still learning how to take care of my car (thank you ChrisFix). I sure have a lot of computer expertise but I suck in all other aspects of life. Even when the yungins say boomers don't know how to use a computer, I be like "Bitch you cannot even use your oil dipstick or know how to jump a car battery."


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Mar 28, 2022)

A lot of Gen z subcultures seem to be people shit posting online and kids thinking their genuine options and parroting them. Also all the Cult of Personalities of e-celebs. Like Sam Hyde followers, or back when JRE was good. 
Not denying those two have put out some funny stuff, I'm talking about thd young people who base their whole world view and personalities on what one guy says. 
Also kids who's personality are memes or going on 4chan. Like thats the sum of all their parts. Weird stuff


----------



## Anal Eclipse (Mar 28, 2022)

snailslime said:


> i don't think so.
> 
> what's her deal again? i heard some kid talking smack about her irl lol


EAT YOUR VEGETABLES!!!!!!
She also made a video of some bastardized acronym version of Nigger: *N*aturally*I*ntelligent*G*orgeous*G*enerous*E*xemplary*R*adiant
I woulda made a thread on that granny but I am too damn lazy.


----------



## Herty (Mar 28, 2022)

Explicitly Cacophonous said:


> They're all troons or assorted flavors of faggot now


Soon straights shall be no more inshallah


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Mar 28, 2022)

Learn to use the quote function lad. You will get shit on for double posting elsewhere.


Anal Eclipse said:


> EAT YOUR VEGETABLES!!!!!!
> She also made a video of some bastardized acronym version of Nigger: *N*aturally*I*ntelligent*G*orgeous*G*enerous*E*xemplary*R*adiant
> I woulda made a thread on that granny but I am too damn lazy.


----------



## Psychotron (Mar 28, 2022)

Coyotism said:


> Yes, they have many cliques and subcultures and they sometimes overlap. I'd make a Ven-Diagram but I haven't the effort for that.
> 
> *Autistic Male*
> 
> ...


Zoomers need some Ron Paul is what they need.


----------



## Anal Eclipse (Mar 28, 2022)

CharcoalChkn said:


> Learn to use the quote function lad. You will get shit on for double posting elsewhere.


My apologies man I am a noob at the farms. You mean like how I'm making separate posts for each person I am replying to?


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 28, 2022)

Coyotism said:


> Racist HOI4 / R6 Gamers


most of them are to old for zoomers.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Mar 28, 2022)

Anal Eclipse said:


> My apologies man I am a noob at the farms. You mean like how I'm making separate posts for each person I am replying to?


Lurk moar


----------



## Headshotmaster138 (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned E-girls and E-Boys since this is considered Gen Z's "subculture". https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-girls_and_e-boys

Has everybody noticed that zoomers have an unnatural obsessions for the 80s to the 00s? As a zoomer who was in 1997, I do get nostalgic for the 2000s but only because of covid and watching shit I grew up get destroyed by SJWs. But zoomers take it much more further than millennials. For example, zoomers are trying to revive shit from the past such as Emos, Scenes, Mall-Goths, and Pop-punk. Hell, they are even trying to bring back Myspace under the name of a new website called Friendproject and Spacehey which is funny because zoomers weren't old enough to use Myspace and it was mostly millennials who used it. I don't think Gen Z has an identify of it's own so they take shit from the past because most of them grew in up the social media and smartphone era and those two could be a contributing factor of why subcultures are dead as a whole.


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Apr 5, 2022)

Headshotmaster138 said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned E-girls and E-Boys since this is considered Gen Z's "subculture". https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-girls_and_e-boys
> 
> Has everybody noticed that zoomers have an unnatural obsessions for the 80s to the 00s? As a zoomer who was in 1997, I do get nostalgic for the 2000s but only because of covid and watching shit I grew up get destroyed by SJWs. But zoomers take it much more further than millennials. For example, zoomers are trying to revive shit from the past such as Emos, Scenes, Mall-Goths, and Pop-punk. Hell, they are even trying to bring back Myspace under the name of a new website called Friendproject and Spacehey which is funny because zoomers weren't old enough to use Myspace and it was mostly millennials who used it. I don't think Gen Z has an identify of it's own so they take shit from the past because most of them grew in up the social media and smartphone era and those two could be a contributing factor of why subcultures are dead as a whole.


I personally don't include eboys/egirls because they are blatantly ripping off emo and scene and it's not so much as culture/social circle as it is a fashion statement. 

If that makes sense at all, hopefully it does. Feel free to disagree, but they don't seem as a unified group as emo and scene kids were.


----------



## Headshotmaster138 (Apr 6, 2022)

CharcoalChkn said:


> I personally don't include eboys/egirls because they are blatantly ripping off emo and scene and it's not so much as culture/social circle as it is a fashion statement.
> 
> If that makes sense at all, hopefully it does. Feel free to disagree, but they don't seem as a unified group as emo and scene kids were.


Oh no dude, I actually agree with you. I remember seeing a little bit of scene kids when I was middle school around 2012ish and one scene girl in high school. But here's the thing though, at least the Emos and Scenes weren't afraid to dress up like that in public despite the negative stigma against them. Eboys/Egirls, on the other hand, feel like a larp for attention on social media like tiktok. Because I never seen one out in public at all.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 8, 2022)

Headshotmaster138 said:


> Oh no dude, I actually agree with you. I remember seeing a little bit of scene kids when I was middle school around 2012ish and one scene girl in high school. But here's the thing though, at least the Emos and Scenes weren't afraid to dress up like that in public despite the negative stigma against them. Eboys/Egirls, on the other hand, feel like a larp for attention on social media like tiktok. Because I never seen one out in public at all.


Modern e-boys think they’re the second coming of Sid Vicious.

Modern e-girls think they’re the second coming of Billie Eilish.

Only thing they compare on is that the fashion sense is just not working:




And keep in mind, I can only speak for the American ones, since I haven’t delved _too _much into the Russian/Japanese-Chinese-Korean/anywhere in Europe ones.


----------



## Cyberfunk (Apr 8, 2022)

I think GenZ just copies many millenial subcultures but you can say they put more emphasis in pronouns or lack of them and performative gay shit. The whole nonbinary thing feels like it took off with them too even if older generations use it.


----------



## Smolrolls (Apr 8, 2022)

Cyberfunk said:


> I think GenZ just copies many millenial subcultures but you can say they put more emphasis in pronouns or lack of them and performative gay shit. The whole nonbinary thing feels like it took off with them too even if older generations use it.


Next thing you know we got kids turning on their parents like its 1984: It was suppose to be a warning not a trend for social points.


----------



## Nocturna (Aug 12, 2022)

CharcoalChkn said:


> I personally don't include eboys/egirls because they are blatantly ripping off emo and scene and it's not so much as culture/social circle as it is a fashion statement.
> 
> If that makes sense at all, hopefully it does. Feel free to disagree, but they don't seem as a unified group as emo and scene kids were.


I hate to be "that" person but I don't really see how one could confuse an E-Boy/E-Girl as an "emo".  I'm a millennial and I remember when Emo reviival (since Emo is actually older than the 2000s)  was very popular when I was in 8th to 10th grade, then 2007 came around and Scene was starting to become a thing. But anyway, the "emos" of the 2000s in my eyes dressed somewhat like skater kids only with skinny jeans and that side-swept bangs hair. These "e-boys" look alternative but they don't really look Emo to me, they just look wannabe K-pop guys but 2Edgy4U lol.


albert the programmer said:


> Modern e-boys think they’re the second coming of Sid Vicious.
> 
> Modern e-girls think they’re the second coming of Billie Eilish.
> 
> ...


>Modern E-Boys think they are Sid Vicious

Do they even know who Sid Vicious is? Let alone do they actually listen to the music his band made?


----------



## Rubber Soul (Aug 13, 2022)

Their only subculture is kids with birdnest hair saying "fr fr ngl" and being insufferable assholes


----------



## Skitarii (Aug 13, 2022)

Tradlarpers searching for a wife, and tranny faggots looking to become a wife ❤


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Aug 13, 2022)

Headshotmaster138 said:


> Has everybody noticed that zoomers have an unnatural obsessions for the 80s to the 00s?


On the internet there is no time, there's just content available at the click of a button, it's release date is about as relevant as its title. All information melds together.

When you're forming your personality the internet is less an information superhighway than it is an information supermarket.




>hmm sonic looks cool and fun and goes fast i want that
>michael jackson helped make the music? what's a michael jackson, hmm i guess i'll try some of that
>ohh i'm liking some of this 70s pop stuff, what other stuff was going on at that time
>hmm there's all this bob dylan stuff and punk, maybe i can mix them together that'll be interesting
this is basically how my generation gets their personalities



Nocturna said:


> Do they even know who Sid Vicious is? Let alone do they actually listen to the music his band made?


The Sex Pistols are highkey extremely overrated, they had a couple decent songs but that's it



CharcoalChkn said:


> Learn to use the quote function lad. You will get shit on for double posting elsewhere.


It's pretty funny that you say this while topposting like this is a mailing list



Pissmaster said:


> it's like the goal of her makeup department is "how can we make her look as black as possible without making it seem like blackface"


Nah she's just Italian


----------



## Nocturna (Aug 19, 2022)

Sage In All Fields said:


> The Sex Pistols are highkey extremely overrated, they had a couple decent songs but that's it


Maybe in punk spaces but popular or not, I'm still curious if these kids actually listen to the Sex Pistols and if they do, more than just "Anarchy in the U.K" Because every self-proclaimed Gen Z "punk" I've noticed either don't even listen to Punk music and mostly listen to Rap and/or Hip Hop music like most of their peers or they listen to 2000s pop punk like MCR, Paramore, and Fall Out Boy, not bands like The Addicts, Bad Brains, or The Slits lol.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Aug 19, 2022)

Nocturna said:


> Maybe in punk spaces but popular or not, I'm still curious if these kids actually listen to the Sex Pistols and if they do, more than just "Anarchy in the U.K" Because every self-proclaimed Gen Z "punk" I've noticed either don't even listen to Punk music and mostly listen to Rap and/or Hip Hop music like most of their peers or they listen to 2000s pop punk like MCR, Paramore, and Fall Out Boy, not bands like The Addicts, Bad Brains, or The Slits lol.


I'm a zoomer, I had a friend my age who liked The Addicts and Black Flag, I was a big fan of The Avengers, Isocracy, Operation Ivy and Agent Orange. Nobody really calls themselves 'punk' though, sometimes you get people who half-jokingly say they're emo but that's it really.


----------



## Nocturna (Aug 19, 2022)

Sage In All Fields said:


> I'm a zoomer, I had a friend my age who liked The Addicts and Black Flag, I was a big fan of The Avengers, Isocracy, Operation Ivy and Agent Orange. Nobody really calls themselves 'punk' though, sometimes you get people who half-jokingly say they're emo but that's it really.


That's a fair point. I think the whole "Punk" thing when it comes to your generation are those tik-tok addicts who pepper in that stuff on their "aesthetic" outfit posts (and you can tell they don't actually have interest in the music even if they play some well-known punk song).
I definitely see the "emo" thing though.


----------



## JokahBaybee (Aug 23, 2022)

Krystal said:


> The closest was being the 10 year old squeakers on every online game ever.


that was me.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Aug 23, 2022)

Cyberfunk said:


> I think GenZ just copies many millenial subcultures but you can say they put more emphasis in pronouns or lack of them and performative gay shit. The whole nonbinary thing feels like it took off with them too even if older generations use it.


They discovered that declaring yourself a genderspecial is a lot easier than cultivating a personality.


----------



## Headshotmaster138 (Aug 23, 2022)

Nocturna said:


> I hate to be "that" person but I don't really see how one could confuse an E-Boy/E-Girl as an "emo".  I'm a millennial and I remember when Emo reviival (since Emo is actually older than the 2000s)  was very popular when I was in 8th to 10th grade, then 2007 came around and Scene was starting to become a thing. But anyway, the "emos" of the 2000s in my eyes dressed somewhat like skater kids only with skinny jeans and that side-swept bangs hair. These "e-boys" look alternative but they don't really look Emo to me, they just look wannabe K-pop guys but 2Edgy4U lol.
> 
> >Modern E-Boys think they are Sid Vicious
> 
> Do they even know who Sid Vicious is? Let alone do they actually listen to the music his band made?


Zoomers only look at Sid Vicious because of his "aesthetic" and never for his music if you haven't noticed. That's what I noticed about these zoomer "goths" They like to dress the part but know jack shit about the music.


----------



## Headshotmaster138 (Aug 23, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Tradlarpers searching for a wife, and tranny faggots looking to become a wife ❤


Zoomers truly have an identity crisis.


----------



## Headshotmaster138 (Aug 23, 2022)

Nocturna said:


> Maybe in punk spaces but popular or not, I'm still curious if these kids actually listen to the Sex Pistols and if they do, more than just "Anarchy in the U.K" Because every self-proclaimed Gen Z "punk" I've noticed either don't even listen to Punk music and mostly listen to Rap and/or Hip Hop music like most of their peers or they listen to 2000s pop punk like MCR, Paramore, and Fall Out Boy, not bands like The Addicts, Bad Brains, or The Slits lol.


The zoomers who listen to 2000s pop punk like to play it safe, not saying those pop punk bands were bad because I enjoy them by myself but it's the easy out.


----------



## Headshotmaster138 (Aug 23, 2022)

Nocturna said:


> That's a fair point. I think the whole "Punk" thing when it comes to your generation are those tik-tok addicts who pepper in that stuff on their "aesthetic" outfit posts (and you can tell they don't actually have interest in the music even if they play some well-known punk song).
> I definitely see the "emo" thing though.


Funny you mention that because you would think they would dress out in public with those "punk outfits" but it's mostly a larp for views on social media sadly. Though, I've seen those e-girls types but it's extremely rare though.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Aug 23, 2022)

Did this nigger seriously just quadpost? No wonder he has a triangle


----------



## Headshotmaster138 (Aug 24, 2022)

LargeChoonger said:


> Did this nigger seriously just quadpost? No wonder he has a triangle


Who summoned me?


----------



## Nocturna (Aug 24, 2022)

Headshotmaster138 said:


> Zoomers only look at Sid Vicious because of his "aesthetic" and never for his music if you haven't noticed. That's what I noticed about these zoomer "goths" They like to dress the part but know jack shit about the music.


Ah okay. Yeah I had a feeling that was more or less how these young'ins are viewing such subculture figures.  And yeah I noticed that with zoomer "goths" as well. I noticed how most don't have interest in the music and the  few who do, only go for like 2 or 3 goth songs and call it a day. That or they think any 80s synth music is goth music when it isn't. It's funny how they whine about gatekeeping and elitism when most of the time it's not that and it's just them getting butthurt that they're being called out for their shallowness and being seen as the posers they are, like in the actual sense of the word.


Headshotmaster138 said:


> The zoomers who listen to 2000s pop punk like to play it safe, not saying those pop punk bands were bad because I enjoy them by myself but it's the easy out.


Right. I grew up with 2000s pop punk as well and I enjoyed them as well but I remember back in those days, fans of actual punk music despised pop punk and I didn't understand why but I get it now lol.


Headshotmaster138 said:


> Funny you mention that because you would think they would dress out in public with those "punk outfits" but it's mostly a larp for views on social media sadly. Though, I've seen those e-girls types but it's extremely rare though.


Not even surprised. It did seem like these people did not wear these outfits out and only for their "aesthetics" videos


----------



## Super Sad Smile (Aug 25, 2022)

Nocturna said:


> Maybe in punk spaces but popular or not, I'm still curious if these kids actually listen to the Sex Pistols and if they do, more than just "Anarchy in the U.K" Because every self-proclaimed Gen Z "punk" I've noticed either don't even listen to Punk music and mostly listen to Rap and/or Hip Hop music like most of their peers or they listen to 2000s pop punk like MCR, Paramore, and Fall Out Boy, not bands like The Addicts, Bad Brains, or The Slits lol.



Zoomers can only name the Ramones from that era when punk "started."  Every band they think is "real" punk is Green Day and Chemical Romance tier.  Not a music guy, but from my view they only seem to have a surface level interest in it but will still mostly listen to shitty zoomer music.  I think it's more about the label rather than actual interest.


----------



## Nocturna (Aug 25, 2022)

Super Sad Smile said:


> Zoomers can only name the Ramones from that era when punk "started."  Every band they think is "real" punk is Green Day and Chemical Romance tier.  Not a music guy, but from my view they only seem to have a surface level interest in it but will still mostly listen to shitty zoomer music.  I think it's more about the label rather than actual interest.


That's fair. I've  heard zoomers say call bands like FOB, MCR, and other similar bands as "punk" music when they aren't, at least not authentic punk which I have a feeling they wouldn't enjoy because punk rock music sounds purposefully unpolished and the singers weren't vocally trained, they would probably find the music hard to listen to.

You're right though, it's totally jsut about the label than actual interest and that is what makes them the actual definition of a poser that they hate so much when called out or put on blast.  It's like how many these days wear band shirts of bands they either don't know the music of or heck, that they are bands. Though I'll be fair in acknowledging that even some older people do this so it's not entirely on the zoomers but it's certainly s lot more frequent than 2 decades ago.


----------

